# Pulled Pork - To Foil or Not



## kevin pitzer (Jan 8, 2017)

Hello All,

I have made several pulled pork on the bone that have turned out really good.  I have never wrapped them and know that most competition folks do.  I am wondering how many here wrap their butts vs non-wrapping?  I know if not done properly it can ruin the bark so I am a bit hesitant to try it.


----------



## cal1956 (Jan 8, 2017)

never use foil ...foil is for amateurs


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jan 8, 2017)

I was a firm believer in wrapping for many years.  Lately though I haven't wrapped any unless I was really crunched for time.   To me it just adds another unnecessary step and another time to open the smoker lid.  I'm nearing the point where I can cook almost 15-16 hours without opening my WSM.

I can't tell any difference in taste or tenderness.  They always come out very juicy too.


----------



## cornman (Jan 8, 2017)

Still new to this, but I have only wrapped once and that was when I was pinched for time on a beef roast.  I know I'm going to get the bark without wrapping.  Not as sure with the wrap...unless time is an issue.  Just my thoughts...good luck.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 8, 2017)

I generally do foil my pork butts when the stall hits.  It just speeds things up a bit and, since I'm not real concerned about softening the bark up a bit when I do pulled pork, that's never been a problem.  I really don't notice any difference in the meat after foiling/not foiling.  Its always moist and tender.

Gary


----------



## b-one (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't foil but suggest you try so you can tell the difference for yourself. 
I also recommend a rotisserie!












IMG_0538.JPG



__ b-one
__ Nov 10, 2016


----------



## dukeburger (Jan 8, 2017)

I do mine 300+ degrees, no foil.

A pork butt is a great cut to experiment on. Always seems to turn out great.


----------



## maple sticks (Jan 8, 2017)

I also start hot 300+ but that is to get my smoker up to temp and get a nice bark. I finish below 225. At 160 internal I always wrap. Many that don't wrap use a finishing sauce. My finishing sauce is the collegian saved from the wrap. Try it both ways.


----------



## myownidaho (Jan 8, 2017)

I've done both ways but wrapping at 160-165 typically gives me 6-8 hours of smoke and a nice bark. Wrapping helps get past the stall but also keeps in the juices. It also makes it easier at the end to just take the whole package, wrap it in a towel and toss it in a cooler or cold oven for an hour, or so. It's personal preference thing.


----------



## sopchoppy (Jan 9, 2017)

I wrap based on smoke time, usually 5-6 hours, then back in she goes for another 5-6 hours. This is the way my competition buddy taught me and never had a fail. Rub, smoker temp, wood used and double wrap in HD foil is the key


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2017)

I used to wrap, but now unless I'm pressed for time I don't.

I love the thick bark you get by not wrapping.

Al


----------



## ghoster (Jan 9, 2017)

Ditto to what Al said.  

try then for yourself and see what you prefer.  I've tried both and have found that the flavour and bark from not wrapping is worth getting up that bit earlier. the crisp and intense bark really give the pulled pork more flavour depth. I inject my pork with apple juice the night before and keep the moisture level high in the smoker which helps keep it moist through the cook.


----------



## garyo (Apr 8, 2017)

I just smoked two butts that I prepared exactly the same.  Last night I foiled one after reaching 150°,  then let both butts cook to 195°. The bark on the foiled wrapped pork was soft soggy and lacked depth of flavor. The flavor of the inside meat was not noticeably better. Today I learned Not to foil. Hope this helps.


----------



## sauced (Apr 9, 2017)

I do it both ways, all depends on how much time I have. Both ways, nobody has ever complained.


----------



## herzog (Apr 9, 2017)

I wrap in parchment paper instead of foil. It helps beat the stall, but it also keeps the bark amazing.


----------



## kanealmond (Apr 9, 2017)

I can't tell a difference in my bark wrapped vs. unwrapped.  I wrap when the meat hits 160 degrees.  It's not taking on any more smoke at that point and the foil helps it power through the stall.  When it hits 195, I unwrap it and put it back on the cooker til it hits 200.  This dries that extra moisture off and my bark looks just like it did before the wrap after this step.  I like it both ways, but prefer to wrap to save a couple hours time.


----------

